# Hello from Seattle



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Greetings. Your bees are just about to enter the best flow of the year - the blackberry flow. You'll be able to smell the nectar even at night while during the day the bees will focus on nothing but honey. It's a great time to have a hive around.


----------



## danilo (Apr 25, 2009)

*good to have ya*

we allways need more bee keepers up north here


----------



## mariongoose (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the site neighbor! We're in Graham, our bees are hidden in a secret location in Hoodsport. This site is an incredible resource as I'm sure you're discovering. Happy exploring, and beekeeping.


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

I've got a couple bait hives at friends' places in ballard. Herd any swarms my way, will ya?


----------



## Hormel (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to the madness.
John (West Seattle)


----------



## bees in ballard (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.
I must say having bees so far is one of the most enjoyable things I've ever been involved in. The information available here has been super helpful to me, so thanks again.
JA


----------

